# Fire Reds



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Finally decided to cull a colony and now this is all that remains. Even some of the ones in the photos have been culled so only about 8 left. Can't wait to get some in a few weeks.

Cheers


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Absolutely stunning  Do you ever get males that red or only your females?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

how big do you let them get before you culled them?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> Absolutely stunning Do you ever get males that red or only your females?


Males can get close to that red but I find that 90% of males will be a lower colour grade. There is a juvenile male in the background of one of the pictures that I had to cull.



> how big do you let them get before you culled them?


If the females aren't fully coloured up by the time they have their first saddle than I would move them into other tank. They get a few weeks there and if the colour doesn't improve I have another tank they will live in. The males get the same process when they become juveniles


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

looks awesome ARC


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow you also have firereds ei. but I think I have more than you.haha I have hundreds of them now in my tank all are dark red. coz whenever I will see some colorless babies crawling I net them and flush it on the toilet


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> wow you also have firereds ei. but I think I have more than you.haha I have hundreds of them now in my tank all are dark red. coz whenever I will see some colorless babies crawling I net them and * flush it on the toile*t


So meannn


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

choii317 said:


> So meannn


man, coz I dont have room for them. it is expensive to setup another tank for the lowergrades and I dont have time.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> man, coz I dont have room for them. it is expensive to setup another tank for the lowergrades and I dont have time.


D=

You should put them in a different tank and then sell them to people as feeders. I know some people that would buy feeder shrimps.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Instead of culling your shrimp, especially any nice looking males, please let me know, I've been searching for a decent male with good genes and would be more than willing to buy a couple from you.

PM me if you'd like to sell any.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> D=
> 
> You should put them in a different tank and then sell them to people as feeders. I know some people that would buy feeder shrimps.


the problem is they will compete with food.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That were nice shrimps!

I have some Painted fire reds, they are not so red by far now. They are still young. I hope they will be better.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> looks awesome ARC





> That were nice shrimps!
> 
> I have some Painted fire reds, they are not so red by far now. They are still young. I hope they will be better.


Thanks guys,

The full colours don't come out until they near adulthood so I'm sure you will see great improvements.



> Instead of culling your shrimp, especially any nice looking males, please let me know, I've been searching for a decent male with good genes and would be more than willing to buy a couple from you.
> 
> PM me if you'd like to sell any.
> 
> ...


I'll PM next cull if they are any decent males but I mostly get Sakura's or Fire reds with solid thin colours.



> Quote:
> wow you also have firereds ei. but I think I have more than you.haha I have hundreds of them now in my tank all are dark red. coz whenever I will see some colorless babies crawling I net them and flush it on the toilet


Seems like a waste, you can fill a bucket of water and just put your culled stock to live there. I accidentally left some shrimps in a 1 gallon green water jug and found out they lived/breed in there.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

arc said:


> Seems like a waste, you can fill a bucket of water and just put your culled stock to live there. I accidentally left some shrimps in a 1 gallon green water jug and found out they lived/breed in there.


wow, this makes me feel like I am wasting money and time on setting up a proper shrimp tank lol.


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> wow you also have firereds ei. but I think I have more than you.haha I have hundreds of them now in my tank all are dark red. coz whenever I will see some colorless babies crawling I net them and flush it on the toilet


wow really do u have any Pictures of your fire reds tank? i would love to see it


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

srolls said:


> wow really do u have any Pictures of your fire reds tank? i would love to see it


just follow my contest tank and you will se them


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

this was my first berried pfr back 6months ago just scrol down.
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15527&page=6


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Just a updated pictures.

Please note I am not selling any shrimps, just showing how nicely red these shrimps get.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's great shrimps!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

drool... I love these!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It would be cool to cross them with amano


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

nice fire red


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Took some pictures over the long weekend, the juveniles and babies are coming along nicely. Cull rate is less then 10% now.

Take a look at the last picture, it's one of the local breed cherries(male I think) I bought about a year ago and the colours are surprisingly good. Moved them only twice and selected only the best colours during the moves. I imagine if you select breed each generations carefully, local cherries could easily become "Fire Reds" within a year.

Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend.


----------

